# Slingshot Channel by Joerg



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is a really cool blog that has info on custom and commercial slingshot:
http://slingshotchannel.blogspot.com/

This is his YouTube channel:
http://www.youtube.com/user/JoergSprave


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

his youtube chanel is great i recamend you guy go and subscribe hes got great custom built slingshots that chanl is basicly the reason why i bought a slingshot


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I tried but the site doesn't open in my browser. I have MIE, Windows and Fire Fox as well...neither will open the site. His videos open perfectly on youtube.


----------

